# How to Build a Coffin out of Insulation Foam Board



## afordz (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## MORBIDMEDIC (Oct 3, 2018)

That came out awesome. What type of glue did you use??


----------



## rachelkeith87 (Oct 5, 2018)

MORBIDMEDIC said:


> That came out awesome. What type of glue did you use??


was also wondering same thing! Ive used silicone caulking, it seems to stick to the insulation pretty well.


----------



## afordz (Sep 17, 2012)

*I used Gorilla glue but I saw a video where they tested glues, try Glidden Gripper*



MORBIDMEDIC said:


> That came out awesome. What type of glue did you use??


I used Gorilla glue but I saw a video where they tested glues, try Glidden Gripper, she says its the absolute best. Here is the link.

https://youtu.be/rnOegaOKu38


----------



## afordz (Sep 17, 2012)

I posted the video I saw on youtube about the best glues. I used the gorilla. She recommends glidden gripper as being best.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

That came out awesome. A lot of movie props are made out of insulation foam and EVA floor mats. Great Tutorial!!


----------



## afordz (Sep 17, 2012)

13doctorwho said:


> That came out awesome. A lot of movie props are made out of insulation foam and EVA floor mats. Great Tutorial!!


Thank you!!! I love working with that stuff.


----------



## Rebecca3855 (Oct 15, 2018)

Any idea whether the Glidden Gipper can be cut with a hot knife?


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! Great job. Sure looks a lot easier than the one I was building using fence board this year. Getting some of the angle cuts have been very difficult since I didn't have the proper tool at the time. Something i had overlooked when I picked my plan. Oops!


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 21, 2012)

afordz said:


> View attachment 567839


Oh wow. That is fantastic.


----------

